# Scope on Buckmark



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

I just acquired a Buckmark Camper for target and fun shooting. I may get a red dot scope for it (Cabelas has the Bushnell Trophy which gets good reviews).

I am fairly new to pistol shooting. Will I need to mount a rail on the gun to mount a scope?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes you'll need a mounting rail.




























You bought a great gun.

You'll really enjoy it. :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

smlranger said:


> I just acquired a Buckmark Camper for target and fun shooting. I may get a red dot scope for it (Cabelas has the Bushnell Trophy which gets good reviews).
> 
> I am fairly new to pistol shooting. Will I need to mount a rail on the gun to mount a scope?


From what I can see looks like you will need a rail. Maybe someone else can chime in. I do know I had a BSA Red Dot on a Crossman .22 pellet gun and though it was a relatively inexpensive sight, it was very accurate and reliable.
Good luck,
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 eliewolfe

They are very accurate

Be prepared to be asked to shoot your .22 when you go to the range. :smt082

Everybody asks about my scoped .22 and wants to try it.

It's great fun.

:smt1099


----------



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

dondavis3 said:


> Yes you'll need a mounting rail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick and helpful response. Any recommendations for a rail and a red dot scope? I don't want to spend a bundle at this point.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

smlranger said:


> Thanks for the quick and helpful response. Any recommendations for a rail and a red dot scope? I don't want to spend a bundle at this point.


The key thing now is to do your homework, and make sure the Scope you get will match up to the rail you get. I once had a problem by assuming everything was for Weaver style usage. As a result I got a rail from one place, and the sight from another with no cross reference. Result, I didn't "fit" and I was not able to get a refund. Sold it at a loss. The gentleman with the photo seems to have exactly what you need. I would research a little before buying. Good luck!
Eli :smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You want to buy a high quality rail - don't scrimp on this. :smt082

I bought mine from Tactical Solutions - : (866) 333-9901 = The Buck Mark Integral Rail incorporates the rear sight into the rail - this rail has the adjustable rear sights – cost $65.00 - I talked talk to either Lon - Keith.

With this high quality rail almost any optic's will fit on it.

Good luck, it's loads of fun.

:smt1099


----------



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

Agree I don't want to scrimp. Browning has this scope rail on their website...$35.00. Any reason why that would not do the trick?

Buck Mark Scope Base, 22 buckmark rifle scope base bases ring rings, Browning Shooting Accessory Product

This is the red dot I have in mind (I am a real Cabela's fan and have some points I can use):

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Bush...ophy+red+dot&WTz_l=Header;Search-All Products


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

The rail will work, but you wont have a adjustable rear sight for the times you want to shoot w/o the rail on.

At least it doesn't look like it.

The only thing I can say about any scope is that you need to figure out how close you can zero it in and how close can you focus it.

:smt1099


----------



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

dondavis3 said:


> The rail will work, but you wont have a adjustable rear sight for the times you want to shoot w/o the rail on.
> 
> At least it doesn't look like it.
> 
> ...


OK, good advice. I need to call Browning about that rail. I am suspicious that they list it as a 'rifle' scope base and Browning does make a Buckmark rifle. I need to confirm it will fit the pistol.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

The rail is available at Midway USA. Prior post is correct about not having a rear sight with the rail attached. I looked far and wide for a rear sight that would mount onto the rail and work with the gun but have come up empty.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Dsig1 said:


> The rail is available at Midway USA. Prior post is correct about not having a rear sight with the rail attached. I looked far and wide for a rear sight that would mount onto the rail and work with the gun but have come up empty.


I may be a bit late here, but Cabela's latest catalog has a real nice "Conversion Kit" for the Buckmark.
As one option they list a Picatinny Scope Base with built in adjustable rear sight. You might want to check that out, though it is 75 buckaroos!
Good luck,
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

smlranger

If you look at my original post - my rail has the rear adjustable sight.

I'd suggest you buy one with the rear adjustibale sight.

It'll save you a lot of taking the rail off & on. IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

EliWolfe said:


> I may be a bit late here, but Cabela's latest catalog has a real nice "Conversion Kit" for the Buckmark.
> As one option they list a Picatinny Scope Base with built in adjustable rear sight. You might want to check that out, though it is 75 buckaroos!
> Good luck,
> Eli :mrgreen:


Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

dondavis3 said:


> smlranger
> 
> If you look at my original post - my rail has the rear adjustable sight.
> 
> ...


That's what I've been looking for. I have a HiViz front sight like yours. How is the height? Do you need to take the whole bead into the groove for your sight picture?


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

NO offense to those who want to scope this gun, but for me I can shoot this gun at 50 yards and place my shots in the same hole all day long without any optics. I am 63 years old with less than perfect eyesight and this gun is by far the most accurate shooter I own.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Dsig1

I think you're asking when I'm using the iron sites? What's my sight picture?

I don't know 

Since I put the optic's on I've never used the iron sights .

Everyone enjoys the optic's so much, I've never taken them off since installing them.

I'm sure I will some day, but not yet.

:smt1099


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

zebramochaman said:


> NO offense to those who want to scope this gun, but for me I can shoot this gun at 50 yards and place my shots in the same hole all day long without any optics. I am 63 years old with less than perfect eyesight and this gun is by far the most accurate shooter I own.


Well, I am 60 years old with less than perfect eyesight and I can't even see a .22 hole at 50 yards.
That's some mighty fine shooting there pardner. What ammo do you use? And what size is that 50 yard group, seems like it would be about 1/2"?
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Boy, do I have a long way to go! I'm new, but I'm only doing 4-5" groups at about 15 yards with my Buckmark. Methinks its time for a shootin' lesson! It would also help if indoor ranges weren't so damn dark and I could actually see the iron sights! A Hi-Viz front is in my near-term shopping list.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

clockworkjon said:


> Boy, do I have a long way to go! I'm new, but I'm only doing 4-5" groups at about 15 yards with my Buckmark. Methinks its time for a shootin' lesson! It would also help if indoor ranges weren't so damn dark and I could actually see the iron sights! A Hi-Viz front is in my near-term shopping list.


Here's another sharpshooters report:
On a really good day on my part, consistently putting 10 shots (from a rest) into a quarter sized hole or smaller, at 25 yards is possible with either line. All my Rugers have passed my informal "shoot a penny off-hand at 50 yard" test, but none of my Buckmarks have yet. Since most sane people don't try to hit a penny at 50 feet off-hand, much less 50 yards, this isn't usually a concern for most, but it does show what a Ruger can do.

This guy says the Ruger is even MORE accurate. Sheeesh, I need one of these!
Eli :smt082


----------

